# lack of power and high fuel consumption



## EltonJhon (10 mo ago)

Hy guys,i have an arbos 2025(same as lovol/foton 25hp tractors),i was trying to drive throw some sand in first gear and it just didn't have the power ,the engine was struggling and i put it in low range to be able to move it, and i don't know if they are related but it's seem to have a verry big fuel consumption like a full tank(6 gallons) last about 7 to 8 hours doing nothing just driving on the road.I wanna mention that the tractor has 98 hours and i never replace the fuel filter,it might be that the cause of the problems?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could be a fuel filter problem, or bad fuel.


----------



## EltonJhon (10 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Could be a fuel filter problem, or bad fuel.


that's what i thought initially and it will explain the lack of power,but for the excesive fuel consumption? it could be something elese?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe someone here can shed some light on the over fueling issue.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

If it is over fueling it should be blowing smoke ?

I have never looked under the hood of one of these, could you be leaking fuel into the motor ?

Have a good look at your motor oil level.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you maybe giving it too much throttle to quickly, causing it to bog down? My HST will do that.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

How long since the air filter was replaced.

A blocked filter will reduce power so more fuel is burnt to try & do the same job.


----------



## EltonJhon (10 mo ago)

Rolex said:


> If it is over fueling it should be blowing smoke ?
> 
> I have never looked under the hood of one of these, could you be leaking fuel into the motor ?
> 
> Have a good look at your motor oil level.


it's blowing some black smoke just when i push the throtle down quick,altough it's smoking just a little blue smoke when it's cold,and the motor oil stay the same


----------



## EltonJhon (10 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Are you maybe giving it too much throttle to quickly, causing it to bog down? My HST will do that.


i don't think,i mean even if i accelerated gradually didn't have the power to move from the place in the 1 gear in high range


----------



## EltonJhon (10 mo ago)

Rolex said:


> How long since the air filter was replaced.
> 
> A blocked filter will reduce power so more fuel is burnt to try & do the same job.


i never change the air filter,i bought the tractor brand new 2 years ago,now it has 95 hours,and i didn't use it in dust ,i just pulled a trailer on my property,the filter it's like brand new,i should changed to be sure that it's not that?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Black smoke, barely moves and bogs down and struggles?!? Is the brake / park brake stuck on maybe?


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

You should look at the air filter as a minimum, you could have a critter living in there.

I would run it without a filter to see if anything changes.


----------



## EltonJhon (10 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Black smoke, barely moves and bogs down and struggles?!? Is the brake / park brake stuck on maybe?
> [/QUOTE





pogobill said:


> Black smoke, barely moves and bogs down and struggles?!? Is the brake / park brake stuck on maybe?


i don't think it's the brake because i can push it pretty easily when the park brake it's off,i'm affraid it could be something wrong with the injectors or the injection pump,i mean i know it's chinese but still it has under 100h


----------



## EltonJhon (10 mo ago)

Rolex said:


> You should look at the air filter as a minimum, you could have a critter living in there.
> 
> I would run it without a filter to see if anything changes.


i ordered a new one,should be here in a few days,if it's not making any difference i may call the dealership for some answers


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

Start the motor then crack open the last joint on each injector one at a time, you should get fluid out and the motor should change, it should stumble a bit each time the nut is loosened and recover when it is done back up.

If there is no engine change on one injector that is the problem cylinder.


----------

